# Daten vom Webserver laden



## Deemax (20. August 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es igrendeine Möglichkeit Daten z.B. Zipfiles aus einem Verzeichnis vom einem Webserver zu laden?

Ich habe ein Verzeichnis in dem Zipfiles liegen die nicht verlinkt sind und Directory Listing ist abgeschaltet. Kann jemand der das Verzeichnis kennt irgendwie die Daten herunterladen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. August 2004)

Wenn die Dateinamen bekannt sind und es nicht per FileMatch *.zip verboten ist, können die Dateien natürlich heruntergeladen werden.


----------

